# new bait 'n tackle shop



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

just drove by it this morning and checked it out just a few minutes ago. its called Atlantic Bait and Tackle. its on the blvd next to the goodwill. looks pretty nice even though i couldn't go in. they open at five and close at seven but im not sure if they are open yet just b/c of the GRAND OPENING sigh out front. ill post back when i know for sure. its prob gonna be my go to shop since its so close. check it out some time


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

where is the goodwill on the blvd


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&biw=1429&bih=988&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=goodwill+virginia+beach&fb=1&gl=us&hq=goodwill&hnear=0x89bac1e8fc1527a7:0x4161080a32e0173,Virginia+Beach,+VA&ei=6B3TTezwNcXq0gHvxOD0Cw&sa=X&oi=local_group&ct=image&resnum=2&ved=0CAQQtgMwAQ
heres google maps of where it is...close to the middle of the screen


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

ive been in the shop it was about a week and a half ago and it was bare didnt really have much


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.piratesoflynnhaven.org/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=5584


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

i talked to the owner the other day when i was there.... he's steadily getting more stuff in.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Jason, you gotta be a member to view that link.

But yeah, I saw this the other day. This too may be my tackle shop of choice since its close to home.... I just hope they carry good bait.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

I stopped in Wednesday morning. I'm just getting back into saltwater fishing and I spent 2 hours in there talking and getting some local info. Good guys in there for sure


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

REKER said:


> Jason, you gotta be a member to view that link.
> 
> But yeah, I saw this the other day. This too may be my tackle shop of choice since its close to home.... I just hope they carry good bait.


Did not know that. Sorry. 

Best thing I can suggest is to swing in there and talk with the staff. They will carry anything as long as there is some demand. Stop in and ask for your favorites and Im sure they will be happy enough to get it for you.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

They opened 5/1. Lots of potentical. The have crickets, LIVE. I think they opened to soon. jmo. They have tanks for live everything. Crabs, mullet,etc. Great prices too. Inshore or offshore. You need it, they have it or will. We needed a real "tackle shop" in town. JMHO.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Anybody have the phone number to this shop handy?


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

rattler said:


> They opened 5/1. Lots of potentical. The have crickets, LIVE. I think they opened to soon. jmo. They have tanks for live everything. Crabs, mullet,etc. Great prices too. Inshore or offshore. You need it, they have it or will. We needed a real "tackle shop" in town. JMHO.


I can think of other "real" tackle shops in the area. Best of luck to Atlantic though.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

ketch69 said:


> Anybody have the phone number to this shop handy?


757-227-6333


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

rattler said:


> They opened 5/1. Lots of potentical. The have crickets, LIVE. I think they opened to soon. jmo. They have tanks for live everything. Crabs, mullet,etc. Great prices too. Inshore or offshore. You need it, they have it or will. We needed a real "tackle shop" in town. JMHO.


If they figure out how to keep mullet alive in tanks, then this shop will make millions.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Does this place have a real street address?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

3834 Va. Beach blvd, va. beach, va.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

rattler said:


> They opened 5/1. Lots of potentical. The have crickets, LIVE. I think they opened to soon. jmo. They have tanks for live everything. Crabs, mullet,etc. Great prices too. Inshore or offshore. You need it, they have it or will. We needed a real "tackle shop" in town. JMHO.


"real" tackle shop just came out wrong. BPS has great tackle, bad service. Been to OE2 many times. I guess it depends who you talk to. Some have been great and tried to help. Some tried to over sell me. They have inventory. Buy line there and the spooL free,then not,then do. I have never paid. Heard others do. But I always ask. They are out of the way at times. New shops will bend over backwards to help. I hope they last. They say they cater to all. Live bait for fresh( crickets, etc).


----------



## tonydivefish (May 27, 2011)

hey all, my name is tony & i started altantic b & t. i think it's great so many have seen the shop. i'm gonna try to put everything in there that each & everyone will want & use. i'm gonna try to say this without breaking the terms of use on the site. have increased the stock dramatically since the 1st of may. still waiting on what's called "top shelf" approval from shimano to carry their high end items, unfortunately it takes @ least a month to get it. after tomorrow's inventory arrives we should be fundementally stocked. bait wise we have everything that any, & i do mean "any" other shop in the area has right now. don't believe i can put the e-mail or website addr. so if you call the # mentioned before we can provide that. everyone in the shop is a fisherman so stop in & shoot the bull.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

stopped by the other day, real nice old coot working the shop. good potential there. i'm sure they will grow with new stock. would like to see more line, andes yellow and green shock of about 50lb, like that ande line. plenty of bait and coolers. TONY, good start, keep growing.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

They are a *couple or so blocks* down from the Main library....heading towards the oceanfront....on the same side. Right??? thanks


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

$1.50 for eels this weekend. Gotta like that!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

There have been rumors that "the man in the brown suit" has been seen. Good luck Tony.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Welcome aboard Tony. Rattler is right about the brown suited one.


----------

